# Possible??



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Anyone ever run tjets through the old AFX banked S-Turns? Tuned tjets that is... I'm assuming box stock tjets might be too gravity-challenged and the section would become more of an obstacle than an enhancement. Think they came in the old Monza AFX Set and as an accessory piece. Not the high bank curves... The Banked S-Turns #2543. They'd look good landscaped I bet.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I've done it with success. Sillies made all the difference.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Even a "normal" T-jet should not have a problem, I have ran them on the Monza banked turns with no problems for years. You know they made a loop track for the t-jets, it was a little hard to find a "normal" t-jet that would make the full loop, but I had a few that would.

Boosted


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Thx... I guess they're one of those things that "looks" good, but until you try them... you dont know how good they'll work out. Like I said, I just have some concern that it will become an obstacle and not part of the flow. The Tomy Hairpin can go either way like that. Some brands work great and some others its a crap-shoot getting through it. I'm running only original tjet chassis cars, so never a problem with that piece, but some say it's dang near impossible to complete a lap. Likewise AFX cars bottom out on some L&J specialty pieces.

Anyone ever use the S-Turn and landscape?? Pics???


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

tjd241 said:


> Anyone ever run tjets through the old AFX banked S-Turns? Tuned tjets that is... I'm assuming box stock tjets might be too gravity-challenged and the section would become more of an obstacle than an enhancement. Think they came in the old Monza AFX Set and as an accessory piece. Not the high bank curves... The Banked S-Turns #2543. They'd look good landscaped I bet.


i'm using life-like banked curves (12" Rad.)
w/ 9" Rad. non banked inner curves (4lanes)
no problems w/ tjets on the banked, as long as u don't go 2 a dead-stop
takes a little challenge, but nothing serrious...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*To clarify...*

I shoulda posted a pic sooner. These below are actually the pieces (or pair) I am talking about. The S-Bend curves, not the high-banks.










Not sure if they are as easy to get a tjet through as getting up a head of steam and powering through a typical high-bank type curve.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

used them with t-jets in the 70's I remember them running okay... just not the banked u-turn


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Why can't tyco/mattel or autoworld make a cool track like that???


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

As a kid I had a 9'x5' oval around the edge of a ping pong table. Had one end with the 9" (and later 12") Aurora banks. The T-Jets took a little finesse to get through but you could do it unless they were dogs, then they fell off on the banked straight halfway between the curves.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I only have one s curve and I will be danged to try to get it to fit into a track system without the use of some NOS flex track.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Mileage varies....*

These are the types of things I wanted to hear anout these S's. Thanks... and more are welcome !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

sethndaddy said:


> Why can't tyco/mattel or autoworld make a cool track like that???


They did...


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> They did...


A little banked "s" turn? they did? is there a pic???


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

sethndaddy said:


> A little banked "s" turn? they did? is there a pic???


Well, no, but they had this great track with a rolling eyeball.

_WaTcH OuT!!!!!_


----------

